# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  Women's hair transplant docs Boston?

## Elle3000

Does anyone have a recommendation for a surgeon in Boston or if not, in CT or NH or NY? I am concerned to get the most honest advice not a sales pitch, and then the best transplant since donor hair is limited
Thanks

----------

